# More Motorbikes!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

*Which One?*​
*WHICH ONE?*

HONDA NSR That's the one!646.15%YAMAHA TZR That's the one!17.69%APRILIA RS That's the one!646.15%


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Honda Nsr:










Yamaha Tzr:










Aprilia Rs:










Aside from whether or not you'd be better off with a bigger bike (I know Mark, I know







) I'd be interested in your opinions.

I'm leaning towards the Honda (that's why it gets a bigger picture







.)


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sadly your poll doesn't work properly... Aprilia for me though


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

ARRRGGGHHH! You know, I have detected attempted murderers/rapists/fireraisers, interviewed, prepared the case/evidence, went to court, given evidence and had them locked away for years, but can I work this bloody poll thingy.....NO....arrgghh!

Whew, I'm calm now, mods feel free to bugger about with it (Jase, that's not to be taken literally mate, even if you are the snizzle from cambrizzle







)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Poll is now working  RS for me


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

You're the man PG!!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Sadly, poll doesn't work for me....no Harley Davidson option.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

None of them, they all look like a blind 5 year old has coloured them in. Isn't there a trail bike option?

I know the Aprilia's handle, I went for a ride once with a guy who had the 125cc, I had an XJR1200, I felt embarrassed for him.







An hour later It was me who was embarrassed, I could not get rid of him and in the twisties *he* left me for dead. oh the shame!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry it doesn`t work for me either, I thought there had to be a chioce but they all look the same


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Sadly, poll doesn't work for me....no Harley Davidson option.


Strangly enough, my mate with the BMW K1200r had a Harley Sportster previous to that one. It was indeed a beautiful looking bike.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sorry it doesn`t work for me either, I thought there had to be a chioce but the all look the same


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What about a C5, loads more street cred?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sorry it doesn`t work for me either, I thought there had to be a chioce but the all look the same


You crack me up Mac.









Just when I was begining to think this was a quiet day at RLT....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry it doesn`t work for me either, I thought there had to be a chioce but the all look the same
> ...


I`m supposed to stop that happening to people


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Cammy get a Lambretta and stop messing with these girls bikes.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, poll doesn't work for me....no Harley Davidson option.
> ...


HD has greatly improved the Sportster in the past few years. You could almost call it a "cruiser" now. Before that, it was nearly unbearable to ride one for very long.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sorry cammy but there`s only one bike you should be considering getting


















Dixon would be proud of you


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sorry cammy but there`s only one bike you should be considering getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is that!?!?









My feelings are hurt. You're all being nasty


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have you thought about one of these Cammy


















N


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have you thought about one of these Cammy


















Nice and good for the enviroment


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m sorry cammy but there`s only one bike you should be considering getting
> ...


It`s a Velocette LE watercooled flat twin as used by many Police Forces in the past, very quite, very smooth


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cammy add the following 2 options so i can vote...

4, Any trails bike.... or supermotard!

5, I should get a bigger bike, right?

Trust me ....you look and feel an idiot laying over the tank struggling to make 70mph when you can sit upright on the trails bike instead... Imho you need to get a Suzuki DRZ400 Supermotard and you'll have just as much fun, if not more.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> My feelings are hurt. You're all being nasty sad.gif


Ahhhhhh...Dont worry my liddle Camster, I voted for that purdy Honda for you


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cammy stop messing around and pass your test,these are what i have been riding this week



































Ducati 1098,ducati S4RS,kTM 990 superduke,it isnt such a bad job at times


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Finally Ducati realises why the bike wasnt selling so made it look like the old 916 and viola... sales!









Ohh, and I see a 950SM in the background as well... I didnt know you sold them Andy! If I ever come back to the UK i'll drop in for you to cut me a deal on one


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

JonW said:


> Finally Ducati realises why the bike wasnt selling so made it look like the old 916 and viola... sales!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your spot on Jon,the 1098 is a stunner,rides very well also  ,bring your licence and a lid and i will get you out on a few and do you a good deal too of course


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers mate!

C'mon Cammy, take a swift trip down and fill in for me as I wont be back for a while...


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I voted for the Aprilia, but you should get one of these...

2003 Kawasaki Vulcan 1500 Nomad FI


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its funny to see that pic Martin as a Brit mate and I were discussing last year at the local bike show how we found ourselves more attracted to cruisers now (we both had R1's in the UK) and how I was quite taken with one of the slim kawas, more so than the Harleys which seemed to always have some hot bit of engine where my leg needed to go. Over a drink later we realised why... In the UK keeping all that chrome clean would be a nightmare, plus there are still lots of places (Cammy dont read this) that you can get your hammer down, but here, like the US, we've more sun and no salt on the roads in winter, less rain and crazy slow speed restrictions... and terrible road surfaces. So riding slowly with minimal gear and being seen seems more the go here... Im still not buying one... Im a die hard Supermoto fan... Im now waiting for the Ducati SM to be released....


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I know what you mean, Jon. As a spotty faced teenager I used to ogle the VFR1000R in the local dealer, my goal being to join the RAF and ride home on the weekend. I subscribed to Superbike, even though I was only 16! A local guy had a Gold Wing Aspencade and a couple of Harleys, but except for the blinginess I just couldn't understand the appeal. Then I came over to New Jersey at 19 and, although it took a year or two, figured out just what their intended purpose was.

As you say, shitty roads, mad drivers, long open highways, some super weather. We do have salt on the roads here, and I've learned that just because the forecast says a high of 62 doesn't mean you can ride to work at 7am when its 40 and you're going 65. [blew a seal? No, it's frost in my mustache]

The whole HD vs. Honda, Kawa, etc. is quite comparable to the Rolex/clone debate, or maybe the quartz/high-end auto. Is it worth the premium, value for money, intangibles... I can't answer this one, either.

I do like to ride in jeans and t-shirt, and have ridden 1/2 mile with no helmet, just across the border in Pennsylvania. The helmet thing was cool, but it was low speed from the gas station to the start of a 10,000 bike rally. WOW. (and me not passed my test at that point) But the voice in my head keeps saying I should wear the leather regardless. I have seen the results of many accidents, some involving bikes, one a fatality so I know better than to not wear the leather, but I still don't wear it every time.

Can't wait for the good weather. . .


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

limey said:


> I know what you mean, Jon. As a spotty faced teenager I used to ogle the VFR1000R in the local dealer, my goal being to join the RAF and ride home on the weekend. I subscribed to Superbike, even though I was only 16! A local guy had a Gold Wing Aspencade and a couple of Harleys, but except for the blinginess I just couldn't understand the appeal. Then I came over to New Jersey at 19 and, although it took a year or two, figured out just what their intended purpose was.


hee hee, I know what you mean. at the same age i bought every bike mag going so i could learn what I needed.... I really really *needed* and RG500 for a long time  Then I got and RD350YPVS and needed the RG even more... ahh ahppy days! 



limey said:


> As you say, shitty roads, mad drivers, long open highways, some super weather. We do have salt on the roads here, and I've learned that just because the forecast says a high of 62 doesn't mean you can ride to work at 7am when its 40 and you're going 65. [blew a seal? No, it's frost in my mustache]












I was brought up in Holland for a bit (!) and it used to get down to -27 etc and my MT5's rear shox would freeze solid











limey said:


> The whole HD vs. Honda, Kawa, etc. is quite comparable to the Rolex/clone debate, or maybe the quartz/high-end auto. Is it worth the premium, value for money, intangibles... I can't answer this one, either.


Yes good analagy... I would buy an HD... but it would have to be the new sexy looking one (name escapes me) - but only so long as my leg doesnt get burnt, and im a bit keen on Buell but not keen enough to choose one over a KTM say...



limey said:


> I do like to ride in jeans and t-shirt, and have ridden 1/2 mile with no helmet, just across the border in Pennsylvania. The helmet thing was cool, but it was low speed from the gas station to the start of a 10,000 bike rally. WOW. (and me not passed my test at that point) But the voice in my head keeps saying I should wear the leather regardless. I have seen the results of many accidents, some involving bikes, one a fatality so I know better than to not wear the leather, but I still don't wear it every time.
> 
> Can't wait for the good weather. . .


Er, I always ride in full gear, ive felt and seen the effects of not doing it... plus you can get very ill from blood poisoning from even minor spills


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm heading to Bike Week in Daytona this weekend....wish y'all could be here. The weather is perfect...and no salt on Florida roads. If we ride straight through it's about a two-hour trip from Tampa Bay, but we don't do that. We take the back roads and make multiple beverage stops, so it's an all-day ride. No leather...too damn hot...but definitely jeans and jacket...and the helmets come off once we get out of town.

They typically get over a half million riders during Bike Week....beyond belief. It's funny to see all the poseurs who trailer their bikes to their hotel, then ride around town and trailer 'em home. Ya' know $30,000 and 30 miles does not make you a biker.

The sexy Harley? Do you mean the V-Rod? I rented one once out in Las Vegas...didn't much care for the riding position and the balance is way different than other Harleys. It's fun for short trips, but I wouldn't consider it a "cruiser".

I think the whole HD vs Honda, etc. thing is comparable to watches in that you buy what you like. Although, I can appreciate the experience of riding a crotch rocket, and I might get one as a second bike some day, for me the HD was one of the things on my checklist of stuff I wanted before I had kids. Sure, part of it is the "community" aspect of riding a Harley, but for me, I simply love the machine itself. It's a different feel from most others...not built for speed necessarily, and maybe not the most cushy of rides, but it provides an almost therapeutic experience that's difficult to express in words.

Like they say, if I have to explain you wouldn't understand.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I voted for the 'priller, but would agree it makes more sense to pass the test and buy a second-hand SV650.

Thorpey, please don't post any more photos of the 1098, it's just not fair!


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

thorpey69 said:


> Cammy stop messing around and pass your test,these are what i have been riding this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. If i can find "spare" cash later this year, I hope to change my 996 for either a 990 superduke (Head) or an S4R (Heart), I'm going round in circles, what would you go for and why?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Blimey Peter,thats a hard question,i love the Ducati its just got that certain something special which even non bikers can identify,but the 990sd is just such a headcase it makes me laugh every ride,theyre both beautiful in many ways compete against each other but very different also,sorry i cant answer your question definitively,but tipping the balance slightly at this moment would be the S4RS,but ask me in 5 minutes and i would have changed my mind again


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I think a good hard test ride is in order Peter! Let us know what you think when you get back...


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Heart tells me, go with the monster, i love the bike.

Touch wood the 996 and my previous bike also a Ducati (Superlight) have been trouble free - Honest, so I think i can get over the reliability thing. I had had the offer af a ride on an S4Rs, think I may take up the offer, if it's still available.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Peter i can arrange a ride on a S4rs if you want me to.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am passing you in the coming week, I have to go to Gillingham, can you arrange a test ride for me? I don't want to buy one I just want a test ride.


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

thorpey69 said:


> Peter i can arrange a ride on a S4rs if you want me to.


Thanks for your offer. It's good to know there is an alternative source for a test ride, but I should chase up the original offer first.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sorry it doesn`t work for me either, I thought there had to be a chioce but they all look the same


And me too..You'd have to add a Guzzi. Trouble is it would be in danger of going out of control with too many marques.

Johnny


----------

